# Rhombodera Fusca



## Ian (Jun 5, 2007)

Okay, well was feeding these guys in some large cups, and the female all of a sudden decided to get a little on the stressy side. And, there was handbags flying everywhere, as you can probably see. Oh, also it was an excuse to test out the cam on my new Nokia N95


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 5, 2007)

thats an angry mantis :lol:


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice camera. Oh, and if that's your lawn, time to mow.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 5, 2007)

Your mantis looks totally scared! ...especially the face. And she put her hands up too!! :lol:


----------



## randyardvark (Jun 5, 2007)

the females are right angry beggars! nice grey morph  and nice cam...flash git


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 5, 2007)

Feisty! :twisted:


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2007)

Beautiful mantis.


----------

